#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-23
<blkperl> slangasek: more poking :)
<bkerensa> kees: I'm already running precise... Well I have been running it since before Alpha 1 and UDS :)
<kees> bkerensa: cool
<bkerensa> kind of :)
<bkerensa> the power benefits seem to be real for sure
<bkerensa> I want to actually do some battery life testing on 11.10 and 12.04 and see if the kernel improvements actually hold much
<TRAVISg> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> slangasek: Why does it seem DD's take longer to respond to BTS then say Ubuntu Devs to Launchpad?
<blkperl> bkerensa: you can claim my debian multiarch stuff if you want, i feel bad leaving them neglected an unloved
<blkperl> bkerensa: power benefits on precise?
<blkperl> tell me more :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: What do you mean claim them?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Well Precise uses the new kernel 3.2
<bkerensa> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/112097-linux-3-2-kernel-released-what-you-need-to-know
<blkperl> bkerensa: i submitted patches but they have errors :S
<bkerensa> blkperl: Links to the bugs I will have a look
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> I found them
<bkerensa> weird
<bkerensa> they are saying they dont need multiarch support
<bkerensa> =/
<blkperl> i think they were talking about the dev package in that one
<bkerensa> slangasek | kees: <dholbach> if you all want to do me a favour, please grab a developer near you and ask if they want to give a session at UDW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable - I'm struggling a bit to get people on board this time
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Good morning Oregonians
<bkerensa> Hi Zenlinux
<zenlinux> gm bkerensa, all
<zenlinux> I don't suppose anyone here will be at the Embedded Linux Conference in Redwood City next month?
<bkerensa> Likely not :P
<bkerensa> might ask on mailing list though :D
<bkerensa> So far my plans this year are Linux Fest NW, OSBridge, OSCON, UDS, PuppetConf
<bkerensa> but that will likely expand over the next month or two
<bkerensa> oh and CLS
 * kees will be at UDS, in theory
<zenlinux> I'm in the process of helping to organize this at ELC: https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/embedded-linux-conference/yocto-project-developer-day
<bkerensa> kees: What is in theory? :P
 * bkerensa will be there in theory too I guess.... I'm applying for sponsorship while even if Canonical does not sponsor I will also try and figure it out on my own either way :P
<kees> bkerensa: just that I don't have flights, etc. My intention is to go, but I need to actually getting it scheduled.
<bkerensa> kees: I hope to take a train I dont much like planes
<kees> cool
<albrigha> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> albrigha: sup?
<albrigha> bkerensa: I'm going to try and take a train down to UDS as well, my wife knows someone at amtrak so I can check if we could get a group rate or something perhaps?
<bkerensa> that might be cool
<bkerensa> I'm not sure how UDS sponsorship works but I think if they sponsor me I just tell them how I plan to travel etc and they pay for it or reimburse me
<albrigha> yeah I'm not sure either
<albrigha> I think you are right though
<bkerensa> I think you are covered 100% arent you?
<albrigha> just an idea :)
<albrigha> yeah I think so
<albrigha> but I still want to try and get a good rate
<bkerensa> yeah I think its even mandatory for you to go
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> not sure :P
<albrigha> yeah I think it is actually lol
<bkerensa> yeah I hope even if I get sponsored to save canonical on hotel cost by staying with someone down there :P
<albrigha> that's a good idea
<albrigha> I don't really know anyone in Oakland
<albrigha> I have some friends in LA, but that doesn't help
<bkerensa> Well I have family in the bay area and I know people in the bay area
<albrigha> ah awesome!
<bkerensa> too my knowledge some good parties are already being discussed :)
<albrigha> haha
<albrigha> I've heard it's a very busy but fun time
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I hope to sync up with developers and try and continue my learning so I can contribute better :P
<bkerensa> also would like to sync up with other Ubuntu Leadership team folks and people I work with on other teams
<sbeattie> hrm, does the coastal starlight have power for coach seats? amtrak's website doesn't seem to think so.
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> like Electricity?
<bkerensa> Im unsure... I know the one from PDX to Seattle does
<bkerensa> but I hear the wifi is epic horrible
<bkerensa> 17 hours by train
<bkerensa> epic fun
<bkerensa> I think Greyhound is faster than that sadly
<albrigha> 17 hours really?
<albrigha> hm
<albrigha> maybe I'll just take a plane
<albrigha> I'm not fond of flying..
<albrigha> but a few hours vs 17..
<albrigha> but I bet there are some amazing things to see on the train
<bkerensa> yeah it goes through the country
<albrigha> how long is it up to seattle?
<bkerensa> I wanna go train just to see it
<albrigha> yeah I'd like to see that as well
<bkerensa> albrigha: idk not quite as long
<bkerensa> albrigha: I just found out that 33 goes to Oregon City
<albrigha> is that the one that stops at clackamas?
<albrigha> there is one I've taken from clackamas mall. but it takes nearly 45 min..which seems like a long time for such a seemingly short distance
<bkerensa> albrigha: Yeah I guess
<bkerensa> my friend who is from OC said the 33 goes out there
<sbeattie> Hrm, I thought the 33 just went down mccloughlin
<sbeattie> But that's not a route I ride
<bkerensa> uhh?
<bkerensa> somehow I left the channe;l
<bkerensa> lol
<albrigha> what! how could you!
<bkerensa> albrigha: nathwill is working on us having a talk at Yahoo it was supposed to be this month but due to the time frame it was pushed... Would you be interested in talking?
<bkerensa> :P
<albrigha> hm talking..well I'm not against it
<albrigha> if we did some major planning
<albrigha> what would you want to do a talk on?
<TRAVISg> hello all
<albrigha> sorry stepped out for a bit
<bkerensa> albrigha: Well on contributing to Ubuntu and your experience as a user and enterprise?
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> Oh I see
<albrigha> well I'd do it if you want. I just might want some ideas, etc
<bkerensa> albrigha: When I get all the fine details sorted I will let you know
<albrigha> oki
<bkerensa> btw... I oddly met a Ubuntu User today
<albrigha> eegads!
<bkerensa> he came up from Oregon City to buy something from me
<albrigha> ha really?
<bkerensa> and saw my Ubuntu hat and Ubuntu tattoo
<bkerensa> yep
<albrigha> that's funny
<albrigha> I'm trying to figure out what I want my next tat to be.
<bkerensa> I have him one of my Ubuntu Business Cards and told him to hit me up for info on the loco and so he can come to our release party
<albrigha> my aunt does tattoos (professionally) so if anyone wants some sort of a discount, if you are into that sort of thing
<bkerensa> albrigha: A Circle of Friends? :)
<albrigha> oh awesome!
<albrigha> actually I'm thinking about that (ubuntu relateD)
<bkerensa> I paid $100 for my Ubuntu Tattoo and I'm hoping to  get Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Lubuntu etc added in
<albrigha> around it?
<bkerensa> a whole sleeve
<albrigha> that's a great idea
<bkerensa> then maybe something to fill in like source code
<bkerensa> :D
<albrigha> haha
<bkerensa> maybe grab some Unity source and have that be the filler :D
<albrigha> that's awesome. I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to do a sleeve..at least not yet
<bkerensa> why? Work? Cost? :)
<bkerensa> I know people quite a handful of people in FOSS who have excellent jobs and have exposed ink
<albrigha> hm
<albrigha> well I guess neither are really a problem. other than having it exposed, etc
<albrigha> ha
<albrigha> I searched for ubuntu tattoo
<albrigha> and you are the first few links :P
<albrigha> I was thinking the voyager star map on my back
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> albrigha: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Netflix+on+Linux
<albrigha> bkerensa: was that for me? lol
<albrigha> I've given up trying to get it to work for now
<albrigha> I just bought a Roku
<albrigha> it's awesome
<bkerensa> lol nah I was pointing out my blog comes up in top results for that search
<bkerensa> in fact almost every result on that page links to my blog :P
<albrigha> haha!
<albrigha> that's awesome
<albrigha> actually
<albrigha> I might want some tips from you..
<albrigha> the Ubuntu QA team wants to start blogging, etc
<bkerensa> they dont already? :)
<albrigha> and I'd like to contribute. so if you have some suggestions?
<albrigha> no they don't
<albrigha> well
<albrigha> qa.ubuntu.com
<albrigha> there was some stuff posted, but no one knows he did it or what it is about
<albrigha> he=who
<bkerensa> lol
<albrigha> I went through yesterday and cleaned out all the comments awaiting approval. it was all spam. (14,000!)
<bkerensa> imho (No offense Canonical folks) but from what I have seen so far none of the Canonical blog posts get any comments
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I often am the only commenter
<bkerensa> But yeah if you tips let me know.... I can see the QA blog is running Wordpress
<albrigha> I haven't really looked at any other canonical blogs
<albrigha> but my thought is, if we are going to blog something, qa related, what do we blog that's interesting?
<albrigha> I mean I'd like to contribute
<bkerensa> Well QA is just doing testing of Ubuntu right?
<albrigha> yes, and getting the automation setup, tracking progress, etc
<bkerensa> I'm not sure what Canonical's QA focus is what kind of QA you guys do
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> Hmm.... Well imho if you were to blog it would be nice to see visuals and technical posts
<bkerensa> screenshots and discussion on what you guys are working on
<bkerensa> maybe do a weekly recap of what the entire team is doing
<albrigha> those are great ideas!
<bkerensa> also maybe discuss problems you guys run into and how you are able to solve them like totally reproduce it in a blog post
<bkerensa> put people in a Canonical QA engineers shoes
<albrigha> do you get a lot of hits on your website a day?
<albrigha> do you aggregate to planet ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-24
<bkerensa> albrigha: http://i.imgur.com/8MmNY.png
<bkerensa> My cloud :)
<albrigha> wow that's awesome
<bkerensa> yeps :D
<bkerensa> all Ubuntu servers
<albrigha> hey you test protohardware as well? (how the heck do you keep track of everything you are working on!?)
<albrigha> or wait
<albrigha> you review it?
<bkerensa> I review stuff
<bkerensa> but not so much anymore been getting too busy :)
<albrigha> seriously I think I see you everywhere. all at the same time.
<bkerensa> :( I know sometimes I want to hide under a rock :D
<bkerensa> in fact Im going to step off for a cocktail now ttyl :D
<albrigha> okay ttyl!
<TRAVISg> Albrigha: about tattoos I am going to be getting married and we would like a simple tat on our fingers would your aunt be into giving us a price quote on that?
<TRAVISg> albrigha: and possible doing it at the wedding?
<TRAVISg> albrigha: we have no date just some preliminary thinking
<TRAVISg> hello all
<TRAVISg> bkerensa: you here?
<TRAVISg> I was wondering what I needed to do to be added to the team list on Wiki?
<TRAVISg> Not a big deal just curious.
<TRAVISg> I keep hitting the chat when it's dead
<TRAVISg> lame!!!!
<TRAVISg> Hope to get lucky tomorrow
<TRAVISg> good morning
<TRAVISg> ttyl
<TRAVISg> wait I didn't talk to any one. hee hee
<TRAVISg> AFK
<tgm4883> Anyone know Matthew Revell?
<MarkDude> Was Oregon Team approved?
<shirgall> MarkDude: Per bkerensa's email, "I regret to inform you that the ubuntu LoCo Council decided to decline our application..." We need more of a history.
<MarkDude> shirgall, which channel do they meet in
<shirgall> MarkDude: Meeting was a long time ago, but I don't know what channel it was in. bkerensa would know.
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> The non- approval is my fault
 * MarkDude pissed off a few on the council
<MarkDude> Oregon team has activity
<MarkDude> PNW was killed by coucill in a lie
<MarkDude> Other teams are non state teams
 * MarkDude is now back in Ubuntu in official manner
<MarkDude> As a man of his word, he has no choice
 * MarkDude will go back to what was being done before Oregon was promised fair treatement
<MarkDude> Requesting logs and decisions made regarding PNW contraction
<MarkDude> as welll as secretive meetings council had me go to
<MarkDude> With no logs
<MarkDude> the Coucil does not want to be logged, but the requires other to do so-
<MarkDude> The reasons for non-approval are not based in fact, they need to help with providing info.
<shirgall> Probably because of the high likelihood of interpersonal issues being raised.
<MarkDude> Of course anything under NDA is STILL under NDA
<shirgall> No one likes to have that kind of conversation linger
<MarkDude> Well if the council wanted this to not linger
<MarkDude> they would have approved Oregon
<shirgall> I don't know, I'm not involved in that stuff, other than I do go to UDS on occasion.
<MarkDude> Took me 2+ years to get lead removed from another project
<MarkDude> Turned out the reasons given were false
<MarkDude> If you repeat it enough - it does not get closer to truth
 * MarkDude is at *sunlight is best disinfectant* phase
<c_smith> heyo
<MarkDude> Hey there c_smith
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-25
<bkerensa> Hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> HEy there
<MarkDude> Looks like a change of plans
 * MarkDude was given advice
<MarkDude> advice being decisions were made in private relating to PNW team
<MarkDude> This falls under CoC
<MarkDude> The Council was surely mistaken
<MarkDude> I mean if they are trying to say that NO ONE over two years was able to get presence and CDs ot rep UBuntu at OSCON
<MarkDude> that would be surely shortsighted
<MarkDude> Well I stepped up for that
<MarkDude> Had otheres help
<MarkDude> Did so as Oregonian
 * MarkDude was NOT member of Cali team
<MarkDude> So let me know what channel-
<MarkDude> is it the secret channel- or a logged one?
<bkerensa> Hmm?
<bkerensa> Idk
<bkerensa> Its not worth battling over honestly we will just re-apply in 6-8 months like they said
<bkerensa> http://www.jonobacon.org/2007/07/31/usa-wide-approved-locos-by-the-end-of-the-year-lets-do-it/
<bkerensa> thats a interesting post
<bkerensa> that was in 2007 they wanted all locos approved in the U.S. by end of year
<bkerensa> but its now years later and somehow not enough history?
<MarkDude> Well, I know I dont represnt the team
<MarkDude> But I plan to write about this all
<MarkDude> Ubuntu was soo busy trying to get on TVs, they could not figure out how to get Ubuntu folks a table at OSCON
<MarkDude> Oregon Team got them there
<MarkDude> after they had killed PNW
<bkerensa> ok well as Team Lead and per Discussion with Nathwill who is Asst. Team Lead we just feel the best thing we can do is give it our all and try again down the road. They asked if we would continue if denied and we told them yes because in the end we dont exist as a loco essentially for peer approval... We exist because we love FOSS and Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Dont get me wrong I dont plan on bringing a pissing contest ;)
<bkerensa> I told two of the loco council members in private however that I was deeply disappointed by their decision and I pointed out other approvals they have made for teams that may have done less and had limited history and they agreed and said the process needs improvement
<MarkDude> Or as I said a while ago
<MarkDude> the emperor wears no clothes
<bkerensa> I think a blog post on loco approval transparency and clear standards for all loco's might be of interest
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> And thats not meaning Mark S either
<bkerensa> The emperor must get cold
<bkerensa> oh I know :)
<MarkDude> The process wears no clothes
<bkerensa> the community has many emperors :P
<MarkDude> The CoC is TP
<MarkDude> People assume if its not in there it means free anything
<MarkDude> Arbitrary
<MarkDude> Its so arbitrary
<MarkDude> I am going to put some of this in TOSW book
<MarkDude> But remove the Ubuntu name
<MarkDude> to protect the innocent, etc
<MarkDude> There are a few lessons to be learned here.
<MarkDude> But if you guys are ok with being patient and waiting more time than you deserve, I can only honor your wishes
 * MarkDude is considering getting F tattoo btw
<TRAVISg> hello all
<MarkDude> Hey there TRAVISg
<bkerensa> hi
<TRAVISg> bkerensa you think you could kick down some ubuntu stickers for my laptop? I would love to be promoting it.
<TRAVISg> I guess that is really just to any one I need some stickers I wear my 11.10 shirt as much as I can but would love more conversation starters
<TRAVISg> I have the official Ubuntu book on hold at the Library too. I am plugging away.
<bkerensa> Good Afternoon Oregonians
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Let me check if I have any tomorrow.... I'm actually possibly moving next week so I will be looking through everything :P
<bkerensa> If I don't have any I will buy some more and give you a sheet
<albrigha> hi hi
<bkerensa> hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-26
<albrigha> bkerensa: you helped with the ubuntu weekly newsletter?
<c_smith> hello
 * c_smith is using Kubuntu with GLX Dock
<bkerensa> albrigha: Yeah I help with UWN and Ubuntu Developer News
<bkerensa> among other many other things :P
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> fail
 * c_smith is back
<c_smith> so, how is everyone?
 * shirgall just got his PMI-ACP certificate
<c_smith> what's a PMI-ACP Cert?
<shirgall> https://plus.google.com/photos/113030465347243519078/albums/5701734573192511473
<shirgall> c_smith: http://www.pmi.org/en/Certification/New-PMI-Agile-Certification.aspx
<albrigha> bkerensa: I wasn't tooo surprised to see your name.  but I really have no idea how you do it all.
<shirgall> albrigha: I'm pretty sure he does not sleep
<c_smith> shirgall, ah, I see, congrats! :D
<bkerensa> albrigha: It requires lots of hours and sacrificing other things
<bkerensa> shirgall: Oh I sleep just not the hours of a normal human being :)
<albrigha> haha
<bkerensa> shirgall: So does that certificate focus on like product management or projects?
<c_smith> bkerensa, so you are an android? :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: Both of my certs are related to projects, although some of the project sI work on are definitely making products
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> shirgall: Do you plan to come to the 12.04 release? The amount of Canonical folks coming to events is growing :D
<shirgall> bkerensa: The release party? I always try, but I often end up busy those same weekends.
 * c_smith wants some Linux posters for his room and a poster that says "Ubuntu User at work" for his door
<bkerensa> c_smith: spreadubuntu.org has some good ones you could likely print at Kinkos for not more than a few dollars
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> I intend to try to make it up to the 12.04 Release Party,
<c_smith> bkerensa, thanks for the info.
 * bkerensa is hoping to get this certification http://womma.org/communitymanager/
<shirgall> I might do CSM or CSPO as my next ones.
<albrigha> bkerensa: wow that's great
<albrigha> I'm shooting for the ubuntu cert. and lpic.
<shirgall> yeah, lpic is a good one
 * c_smith is looking forward to the 22nd of February
<c_smith> anyone care to know what that is?
<albrigha> Drew Berrymores birthday?
<c_smith> nope, my B-day.
<albrigha> how old will you be?
<bkerensa> albrigha: What? What Ubuntu Cert?
<bkerensa> albrigha: We have the LPI Certification book in the LoCo Library if you want to borrow it
<c_smith> albrigha, I'll be 20.
 * c_smith continues to look at Android tablets
<c_smith> found one, now to check Craigslist.
<albrigha> bkerensa: the..ubuntu professional
<c_smith> Craigslist: nothing, all of them are in Portland.
<c_smith> is http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Coby+-+Kyros+MID7120-4G+7%22+4+GB+Tablet+Computer+-+Wi-Fi+-+800+MHz/4260033.p?id=1218466809058&skuId=4260033&st=android%20tablet&cp=1&lp=3 any good?
<albrigha> hm
<albrigha> not sure..
<albrigha> I've just ordered a fire
<albrigha> the coby has kinda bad reviews anyway
<albrigha> for a few bucks more the fire is way better imv.. at least from the reviews
<c_smith> does Kindle Fire run Android?
<c_smith> plus, looking at the Kindle Fire, looks like it's a little out of my price range.
<shirgall> c_smith: The version of Androin on the Kindle Fire is somewhat locked down
<shirgall> c_smith: but you can sideload .apks if you want to
<shirgall> c_smith: the verison of Android, however, is somewhat old
<shirgall> c_smith: and the UI is replaced
<bkerensa> c_smith: Will there be a Salem Ubuntu Hour this week if so might you ping the mailing list about it. Btw keep up the good work... I'm going to have to send you something cool soon for your hardwork
<shirgall> You might be able to find Acer Iconias at a decent price if you poke around
<shirgall> My wife snagged a Acer Iconia A500 10" tablet for $200 used
 * shirgall has a Fire
<bkerensa> Radioshack has some low-end androids for $100 (at least they did a few months back)
 * bkerensa dislikes tablets and refuses to own one :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: Someday they might get better. :)
<bkerensa> I think if I had to talk at a convention I might get a ipad because it seems speakers use them a lot
<shirgall> bkerensa: The interesting trend at NAMM this year is a series of mixers with iPad interfaces. Mackie and Behringer both announced them.
<bkerensa> interesting
<shirgall> When I played sound engineer's assistant I was in college (late 80's). Things have changed a bit. :)
<bkerensa> imho if you have a laptop and smartphone why own a Tablet? I could not justify the limited use I would get out of a tablet
<shirgall> bkerensa: Well, for me I wanted more screen real estate to read books and play Scrabble with my wife. :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: Much more portable than my laptop in that sense.
<shirgall> bkerensa: I can get a Fire in my jean and coat pockets.
<c_smith> Bkerensa, the Salem Ubuntu Hour is still happening.
<bkerensa> excellent c_smith
<bkerensa> c_smith: I was just going to ask... Why do you PGP sign all your e-mail? :)
 * bkerensa only signs e-mail in the case that it is of major importance 
<c_smith> bkerensa, dunno
<c_smith> should I stop doing so?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I guess that is personal preference.... I use a key obviously for signing my uploads, patches etc but I dont see a major need to sign e-mail unless your e-mail concerns something important like transferring data or info that you need to authenticate your identity
<bkerensa> Maybe shirgall can help me out? Do you sign all of you e-mail?
<c_smith> hmmmm, makes sense.
<bkerensa> <pleia2> bkerensa: I don't sign any of it
<bkerensa> <pleia2> I only use gpg for debian package signing and as an encryption method (I'll email gpg encrypted files to specific recipients so only they can open them)
<bkerensa> c_smith: ^
<bkerensa> thats pretty much the norm
<c_smith> hmmmm, ok
<bkerensa> so say you needed to send me some closed source code
<bkerensa> then you could encrypt it that way only I could open it
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> thanks for the heads up.
<shirgall> bkerensa: I don't sign all of my email, just the official stuff
<shirgall> bkerensa: I do GPG sign things when it's needed
<c_smith> I have changed the Enigmail setup to only send it when I call for it.
<shirgall> bkerensa: Because I use gmail, I am limited in what's automatic for me
<bkerensa> yeah...
<c_smith> bkerensa, it seems Linux Journal has gone to digital subscriptions only.
<c_smith> also, is the BSP being integrated into the 12.04 Release Party still a possibility>
<c_smith> *?
<bkerensa> c_smith: They went digital quite awhile ago
<bkerensa> c_smith: Well a BSP is technically a Debian event... Ubuntu we just call them jams :P But yes I hope to have a technical focus for those interested and those who are not can just socialize
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> integrating that kind of stuff with a release party should be interesting, I'll definitely take part in it and try to learn something from it.
<c_smith> what's the generally accepted language for bug squishing? C? C++?
<bkerensa> what do you mean?
<bkerensa> You do not necessarily need to know a language to do bug fixes unless the problem is in the code
<c_smith> ah, ok, I was wondering what it would take to get my feet wet in bug squishing.
<bkerensa> if its the code versus a bitesize or something trivial then you would need to know the language the application is written in which could be anything from C to Python to something else
<c_smith> that's what I needed to know, I know nothing of fixing bugs, but I would like to try.
<bkerensa> bitesize bug fixes is a good place to start is your not familiar with programming
<bkerensa> something can be simple like typos in the debian/control
<bkerensa> to much more complex things like code that needs improvement
<c_smith> hmmm, ok
<sbeattie> bkerensa: so if you don't sign all your emails, how do you refute a forged unsigned email that purports to be from you?
<sbeattie> Granted, I started doing it a decade ago out of trying make to make sure email infrastructure supported and because mutt makes it very easy to do so, but still.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: Very good question. I don't anticipate a coordinated attack on my identity in the near future or an attempt to impersonate me via forged mail
<bkerensa> The simplest way for me to refute it though is by looking at the mail headers and proving that the source ip's were forged
<bkerensa> sbeattle: Btw thanks for joining us on IRC :)
 * sbeattie makes a note to forge an email from bkerensa at UDS if bkerensa makes it.
<sbeattie> :-)
<sbeattie> Mind you, I've had friends who signed every email for a while, and then stopped signing them, and waited to see if anyone noticed. No one did.
<bkerensa> ugh nautilus is acting abnormal
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: Tomorrow I would love to touch base with you on the Ubuntu Developer  News work if you are interested still let me know
<c_smith> bkerensa, forgot I had Xchat still open when I went to sleep, but I'll hit you up on the Ubuntu Developer News at around Noon. I have been trying to get a hold of you for a while about that for a while (Forgot to ask you about it yesterday.)
<TRAVISg> bkerensa I remember you saying something about not needing to stay logged in on xchat if I was logged in through znc but I have not seen the conversations I miss when I do
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: I will check that setting promptly
<TRAVISg> I am going to try it again today. I just hate missing things.
<TRAVISg> bkerensa thankyou sir YO ROCK!!!!
<TRAVISg> or YOU ROCK
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Should now work
<TRAVISg> *bows deeeply
<TRAVISg> bkenernsa thanks
<TRAVISg> bkerensa thanks
<TRAVISg> All right I am off to work
<bkerensa> Ubuntu 12.04 Development Update: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-11/
<bkerensa> good morning albrigha
<albrigha> good morning!
<albrigha> evolution or thunderbird?
<albrigha> or something else?
<albrigha> I can't decide..
<albrigha> I'm using evolution now..but used thunderbird in the past.
<albrigha> not sure if I'm happy with evo
<bkerensa> I use thunderbird
<bkerensa> evo imho is horrible
<albrigha> okay I'm gonna work on switching thanks :) evo just seems..so clunky.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> thats why they removed it from 12.04
<bkerensa> nobody uses it
<albrigha> I haven't used it before..figured I'd give it a try. but I can see why
<albrigha> (why no one uses it)
<c_smith> yo
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you available for discussing the Ubuntu Dev News?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa just got off phone from turning power on at my new place
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: So the idea with Ubuntu Dev News is we work in a Google Docs setting
<bkerensa> Every week we publish on Thursday in the early A.M. so all work and contributions are best to be done by Wednesday night
<bkerensa> We have one document called "Next Issue" and another called "Next Issue Planning"
<bkerensa> Next Issue Planning is regularly updated with the Launchpad ID's of users who have recently uploaded code or a package for the first time
<bkerensa> We aim to interview a first time development contribute every week in a spotlight
<bkerensa> As such we send e-mails weekly with interview questions
<bkerensa> In addition to these interviews we also look at a Google Calendar of events and highlight any development related events coming up in the week
<bkerensa> and we also summarize stuff occuring in the precise release schedule
<bkerensa> all of this is well documented in the google doc "Next Issue Planning" and much of it is copy past and writing short summaries
<c_smith> ah, that doesn't sound too hard.
<c_smith> not like I'm writing a novel.
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> its pretty easy
<bkerensa> in fact if you go to omgubuntu
<bkerensa> you can see the Dev News for this week
<bkerensa> its posted there and on fridge.ubuntu.com every week
<bkerensa> so you can see that the format never changes much
<c_smith> think I have a link for the fridge.ubuntu.com on Choqok.
<bkerensa> if you are interested in doing this.... dholbach who is the Developer Community Manager guy at Canonical and I would like to setup a Google+ Hangout soon just to talk....
<bkerensa> Ill let him know since he is sleeping now
<c_smith> cool, I;m up for this.
<bkerensa> it would be pretty late night I think or early morning
<bkerensa> since he is in Germany
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I think he comes on at 11pm our time
<bkerensa> but he stays on till like 7-8am our time too
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> hmmmm, gonna have to keep it to where I'm not I'm not waking everyone up, the one I'm worried about is Jim, as he's a light sleeper.
<c_smith> mmmmmm...... burrito.
<c_smith> bkerensa, you may have to school me on G+ hangouts, never even been in one hosted by another person,
<TRAVISg> hello any body here?
<albrigha> hey TRAVISg I am, sorta
<TRAVISg> hee hee
<TRAVISg> Congrats I hear are in order
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-27
<tgm4883> Congrats!
 * tgm4883 isn't sure what we are partying about
<bkerensa> Ok guys I'm out I have to gather some sleep.... I have been running on empty and am moving this weekend ttyl
<c_smith> bkerensa, when was the Hangout with the Community Manager? I won't be able to do this today, but tomorrow would be perfect.
<bkerensa> Test Test Test
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you around?
<bkerensa> Test Travis
<bkerensa> c_smith: Kind of
<bkerensa> whats up?
<TRAVISg> nope
<TRAVISg> bkerensa nope
<bkerensa> are you sure
<bkerensa> your not having any scrollback?
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> let me try one last thing
<TRAVISg> I can scroll back but only to the time I was logged on
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: go ahead and disconnect now
<TRAVISg> All raight
<bkerensa> TESTING 123
<bkerensa> 123
<bkerensa> 321
<bkerensa> ....
<TRAVISg> works like a charm
<bkerensa> k
<TRAVISg> thank you so much that's great
<TRAVISg> You are a wizard or ninja of sorts pick your preferred mythical hero
<TRAVISg> bkerensa didn't you once say that you had a copy of the official Ubuntu book I could possible borrow?
<TRAVISg> any body here?
<bkerensa> umm
<bkerensa> I think we have one in the Library if not I can get one
<bkerensa> I could likely get many
<bkerensa> :P)
<bkerensa> but technically there should be a copy in our ever growing library
<TRAVISg> I would love to get it for a bit
<TRAVISg> I just put two and two together
<TRAVISg> bkerensa how are you getting spotify to post to facebook? I am running it through wine and have to disable it's social features
<TRAVISg> bkerensa wait you are using premium?
<TRAVISg> gotta run but thanks to you I can read anything you post whenI log back in thanks again
<TRAVISg> hello all
<c_smith> heyo
<blkperl> slangasek: ping
<bkerensa> hi nibalizer
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-28
<c_smith> who's nibalizer?
 * c_smith is rockeing Gnome classic with Emerald decorators
<c_smith> *rocking
<nibalizer> c_smith: i'm nibz
<nibalizer> i'm from PSU
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there anything I need to know when I am in a hangout that isn't general for the internetz
<nibalizer> slangasek: is giving an upstart talk at our school today
<c_smith> nibalizer, ah, ok
<bkerensa> bkerensa: Uhh you have a webcam yes? Otherwise no its just a virtual conference
<c_smith> bkerensa, lol, nice telling that to yourself, jk
<bkerensa> nibalizer: Oh? Yeah didnt blkperl set that up
<c_smith> but yes, I have a webcam set up on top of the TV I have that I use as a second monitor for my lapto
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> My application for UDS Sponsorship is now in
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> awesome.
<c_smith> where is UDS this year?
<c_smith> *time
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there anything I need to do to set the Webcam up with G+?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> its flash based and will just start up with the push of a button
<c_smith> cool
<cweber10> Bkerensa Looks like for my class at wou you are my mentor.
<nibalizer> bkerensa: yeap
 * c_smith shouts hello to the channel
<bkerensa> cweber10: Excellent. I'm going to be slightly busy this weekend because I'm moving (different part of Portland) However I'm thinking if you have any questions till Monday you could e-mail them and when I have a break this weekend I can respond?
<c_smith> bkerensa, cweber is here at Broadway Commons Coffeehouse with me.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Excellent. You guys talking about anything interesting at the Ubuntu Hour? Anyone else show up from WOU?
<c_smith> only cweber here.
<c_smith> JVLB is here too
<bkerensa> oh cool :D
<c_smith> yup,
<cweber10> still quiet.
<c_smith> I myself only just got here about 10 minutes ago.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Ok well I think Becka said she might have more students from WOU come
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hopefully more students will come on IRC too
<c_smith> cool
<bkerensa> cweber10: How big is your class?
<cweber10> think total class is 30 and each lab is 15 but not sure of evact numbers
<bkerensa> cweber10: Is there a syllabus? Did she mention IRC here or the Ubuntu Hour?
<cweber10> yea they have been mentioned. no we dont have a real syllabus becuse this is compleltly new
<cweber10> wed we played with bazaar
<bkerensa> awesome
<bkerensa> one of these days maybe play with IRC
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, acording to Cweber, the Salem Public Library MIGHT want us to pay (like they tried with the Salem LUG) not sure about classes with that though.
<bkerensa> We will find another place if that is the case
<c_smith> cweber has had the idea of Clockworks.
<bkerensa> tell jvlb hello
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and we miss him on IRC
<bkerensa> :D
<cweber10> we did irc but most people forget about it.
<bkerensa> heh
<slangasek> bkerensa: G+ isn't flash based, which is why it does work with webcams :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: What do you mean it is not?
<slangasek> bkerensa: it uses its own plugin
<slangasek> the google-talkplugin
<bkerensa> hmms
<bkerensa> what is it html5 then?
<slangasek> hmm?
<bkerensa> the plugin I was wondering what powers it
<slangasek> google hangouts are their own thing
<slangasek> it's a browser plugin
<slangasek> i.e., a compiled binary
<slangasek> happens to be written in C++
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> this whole time I thought it was flash
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: You around?
<c_smith> Si.
<c_smith> the hangout loaded.
<c_smith> but will be 3 minutes on the debian package.
<bkerensa> lol
<c_smith> what's up?
<bkerensa> hello sbeattie
<TRAVISg> hello all
<bkerensa> hi all
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-01-29
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get install move
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> ugh moving
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-21
<bkerensa> Bug #1075539
<lubotu1> Error: Launchpad bug 1075539 could not be found
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-22
<bkerensa> hi cweber10  wytsa
<cweber10> bkerensa:  How it going
<bkerensa> cweber10: good
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-23
<blkperl> slangasek: what does this comment mean? https://code.launchpad.net/~blkperl/ubuntu/raring/collectd/merge-from-debian/+merge/140116/comments/313000
<blkperl> FTBFS == ?
<blkperl> fails to build?
<slangasek> fails to build from source
 * blkperl goes to boot dem raring vm
<blkperl> slangasek: whats the ubuntu changelog format :P
<slangasek> blkperl: it's the output of 'dch' :)
<blkperl> slangasek: well I did that )
<blkperl> you were there helping me merge the sucker
<blkperl> bkerensa: whens the next event? rally the troops!
<blkperl> bkerensa: also I think we have been neglecting irc meetings
<slangasek> blkperl: hmm, did we do a test build after the merge?
<blkperl> slangasek: yep it built on precise, i'm actually using it in production on precise
<slangasek> blkperl: right; updates need to be done against the current devel release first
<blkperl> slangasek: yep making a raring vm for this purpose
<bkerensa> blkperl: its too cold... im hibernating till temp rises above 49 :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: ;)
<bkerensa> blkperl: irc meetings seemed like unneeded bureaucracy ;p
 * bkerensa goes  to ZzzZz
<blkperl> bkerensa: irc meetings are where I get to complain about lack of events :P
<blkperl> also we need to improve our events they lack new people
<philipballew> id go to an event if there was a dunk tank with bkerensa above it.
<bkerensa> blkperl: Your more than welcome to complain on the mailing list :) a meeting is not necessary for complaint also you could organize a event :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-01-24
<bkerensa> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/012213-microsoft-won39t-release-study-that-266025.html
<bkerensa> HP and MS says Windows is cheaper than Linux
 * bkerensa rolls eyes
<bkerensa> bdmurray: could you mark Bug #1104209 for Quantal as In Progress
<lubotu1> bug 1104209 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Raring) "Pointer can't cross screens on multiple X screen configuration" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104209
<bdmurray> done
<bkerensa> thanks
 * blkperl sometimes wonders if bdmurray is an highly intelligent irc bot
<blkperl> 3 minute response time
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I would like to SRU Propose that bug now
<bkerensa> bdmurray: my first time doing a SRU proposal is it possible for you to look at it?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: sure
<bkerensa> bdmurray: bryce saw the patch and agreed on it landing... he said he would sponsor it
<bdmurray> bkerensa: the regression potential is a bit lacking - maybe something like its possible that the cursor would be stuck on the second screen...  but I'd still accept the sru upload
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok I have changed it to that... Is there anything else I need to do? Do I need to add a tag or subscribe SRU team?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: bryce should do that when he uploads the package to -proposed for quantal
<bkerensa> ok
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-23
<slangasek> blkperl: hey, any chance there would be CAT folks interested in joining us this evening for DebConf planning meeting stuffs?
<blkperl> slangasek: maybe, what did you have in mind?
<slangasek> blkperl: drafting everyone in reach to help with DebConf ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: what kind of help do you need?
<slangasek> maybe someone wants to help hack on a conference management solution!
<blkperl> lulz :)
<slangasek> it'll be fun! and educational!
<blkperl> slangasek: dept assitance or just our volunteers?
<slangasek> volunteers
<slangasek> I mean
<slangasek> they can be people who are paid to work for CAT doing the volunteering
<slangasek> I don't care :)
<blkperl> ok, ill ask officially and see what they say
<bkerensa> c_smith:  YO
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-01-24
<c_smith> bkerensa, sup?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-21
<wxl> anyone have votes for what we should focus on for the global jam? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/3018-global-jam-2015/
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-22
<tiwake> wxl: oh, thats a little dev party thing?
<wxl> tiwake: it's a party with the focus of banding together to make improvements to ubuntu. i'd like to keep it accessible to users of all levels, so i'm kind of thinking of focusing on QA
<wxl> i'd like to make it about dev but i don't know if that's really going to suit everyone
<wxl> i feel like for beginners we might spend too much time discussing and not enough time doing anything
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-01-23
<M87> what's up
<wxl> word
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-01-25
<kereltis> izdubar? I haven't seen you use that before.
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-01-30
<tgm4883> Anyone looking for a Systems Engineer position around Lake Oswego? http://www.hirebridge.com/v3/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?cid=7158&jid=361638&m=0  (Don't mind that it says georgia, we've got a LKO office)
